# Mad craving for flat Pepsi after 10k run



## LosingFocus (13 Aug 2012)

Any idea what this is about? After my last 5 or so 10k runs, I've had a really bad craving for flat Pepsi or Coke. The odd thing is, I dont really drink cola normally, unless I'm pubbing it and driving.

Is my body telling me I need something?


----------



## numbnuts (13 Aug 2012)

Are you pregnant ?


----------



## LosingFocus (13 Aug 2012)

numbnuts said:


> Are you pregnant ?


 
Well, it would explain the moods, the gut and the lactating nipples I guess.


----------



## carolonabike (13 Aug 2012)

That's happened to me too. It's the caffeine and the sugar. After the Northern Cyclone last year I was pretty knackered. I saw someone drinking a coke and had an urge to do the same which surprised me as I don't drink it as a rule. It had an almost immediate effect, within 10 - 15 mins I felt so much better.


----------



## dslippy (13 Aug 2012)

Coca cola is sometimes given to competitors after events involving open water swims. Allegedly something in the coke kills something in the water. They must be serious because I doubt that cc supply them for free for this purpose.


----------



## Arsen Gere (13 Aug 2012)

Yep they feed you flat pepsi on ironman the marathon section. I only drank it on the last leg as it gives me a bad head sometimes.
+1 for dslippy's comment. A few mates drink it after swimming in dodgey open water.


----------



## dslippy (13 Aug 2012)

Would they be upset if I said that I do not believe it has the suggested effect?


----------



## LosingFocus (15 Aug 2012)

Arsen Gere said:


> Yep they feed you flat pepsi on ironman the marathon section.


 Interesting. Still no wiser why I've started to crave it after a 'short' 10k run though!


----------



## dslippy (15 Aug 2012)

Perhaps you need to run through it with a marathon.


----------

